#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Далайлама и мир вокруг него

## Jambal Dorje

Фильм бурятского телевидения

http://narod.ru/disk/10967312000/Dal...iteli.avi.html

----------

лесник (17.07.2009)

----------

